# Problem mit eclipse und jdbc



## saimoto (28. Nov 2003)

Hallo,
habe ein Problem bei der Verbindung zur DB unter eclipse. Der Treiber kann nicht gefunden werden. Unter JBuilder läuft es. Kennt jemand dieses Problem unter eclipse?

saimoto


----------



## saimoto (28. Nov 2003)

Hab den Fehler gefunden!!
In eclipse muss unter Properties das externe driver.jar aus javaOrdner/lib/ext in eclipse imortiert werden.
File -> Properties -> JavaBuildPath -> Libraries -> Add External jar !!!!!!
 8)


----------



## bummerland (28. Nov 2003)

wie's aussieht, benutzt du eclipse auf englisch. es gibt auch ein deutsches plugin dafür, falls du das besser findest: http://www.java-forum.net/viewtopic.php?t=28


----------

